# Houston, Tx Resident



## Smackdaddy53

The best way to learn new areas is to go explore and figure out how to find and fish areas. Most of my best areas were found by exploring and are areas most others overlook. I would rather catch fish in areas I found than places others told me to try. 
Some advice I can give that applies to all the areas I have sight fished from Brownsville to Biloxi is look for shallow areas away from lots of boat traffic if you want to cast at fish that aren’t skittish.


----------



## Matts

Welcome. I've previously moved from Corpus (tears) to Richmond area and have a skiff as well. Happy to go explore around Palacious, Port O, etc if you like.


----------



## Stevie

HTown said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just got a new boat this past week. I picked up a 17' Ankona Native SUV from a really nice guy in Waxahachie. Im not new fishing Galveston but I am new to poling a skiff and the areas up in Bastrop. Any tip for poling in Galveston would be good and sight casting.


Welcome. There’s a good dialogue on the Texas Coast here on MS. Good luck learning Galveston. That’s an area I want to learn as well. Best


----------



## jhreels

Hey there, I'm in Houston too, I'd love to go fishing with you sometime.


----------



## Matts

Thinking about exploring Matagorda soon as it’s quite a bit closer to Richmond.


----------



## jhreels

Matts said:


> Thinking about exploring Matagorda soon as it’s quite a bit closer to Richmond.


There are some grassy flats on East Matagorda Island I have caught fish on before, in the springtime.


----------



## HTown

Went out this past weekend and limited out on reds, one was 27 inches, absolute hog! My father and I were fishing these backwaters and I found this shell beach that I soon found out was a spawning area or something because the fish on the shoreline were not bait fish. Seems like only thing biting right now is redfish, didn't catch a single flounder or trout. Does anyone know of a good place to stay in Lake Jackson or near Captain Marks Marina? I am currently keeping my boat there and would like to find an over night place to stay


----------



## Smackdaddy53

HTown said:


> Went out this past weekend and limited out on reds, one was 27 inches, absolute hog! My father and I were fishing these backwaters and I found this shell beach that I soon found out was a spawning area or something because the fish are the shoreline were not bait fish. Seems like only thing biting right now is redfish, didn't catch a single flounder or trout. Does anyone know of a good place to stay in Lake Jackson or near Captain Marks Marina? I am currently keeping my boat there and would like to find an over night place to stay


Are you blind casting?


----------



## HTown

No, there was a school of about 30 reds feeding on the shore line. It was insane! My father and I limited out in 4 cast.


----------



## Wetwork

I fish West Bay. Live South of Houston.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

HTown said:


> No, there was a school of about 30 reds feeding on the shore line. It was insane! My father and I limited out in 4 cast.


Did you keep fishing after that?


----------



## HTown

We threw a couple more cast, caught more but it was towards the end of the day and we had already fished for 6 hours so we packed it up and went home to watch football. Anyone have tips for trout around this time of season? Are they feeding over shell or are they in more deeper water? I am taking a friend out this week and really want to target trout but havent had much luck in the shallow waters.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Look for active bait. Fish shallow flats early and move to deeper drains and guts later in the morning. We just had a front cool things down and you will probably do better in the afternoon and first few hours after sunset.


----------



## HTown

Went this past week, full moon killed the bite but we caught a couple keepers on top water. Talked to some people on my way back in and they said the night was wild this past weekend, might have to try that with my trolling motor some time. So I need help with charging my boat. Is there such thing as a boat charger that shuts off after it completely charges the battery, and if so does anyone have experience with any brands/recommends them?


----------



## POCtied

Sounds like you're already having a good time. I need to get my skiff out there too, haven't done any local fishing with it here around Houston. C Brueckner I hear ya, we need to get out


----------



## Wetwork

How are you liking the SUV so far?


----------



## HTown

I cant say enough good things about it. I cant get enough of it! With the 40hp on the back I can get out to any spot quick, throw down the trolling motor, or the Kayak spike, and get right on top of the fish without spooking them. Last week I got my friend on the front of the boat, lifted the motor, and peeled out of the shallowest water I have ever been in.


----------



## KurtActual

Yall are killing me. I cant wait to buy my first skiff.


----------



## Stevie

HTown said:


> Went out this past weekend and limited out on reds, one was 27 inches, absolute hog! My father and I were fishing these backwaters and I found this shell beach that I soon found out was a spawning area or something because the fish on the shoreline were not bait fish. Seems like only thing biting right now is redfish, didn't catch a single flounder or trout. Does anyone know of a good place to stay in Lake Jackson or near Captain Marks Marina? I am currently keeping my boat there and would like to find an over night place to stay


HTown— did you find fish in clear water? Or big pods tailing in shallow, but murky water?

For other guys fishing Galveston in West Bay — Greens and other lakes on the north shore line and the I W down to Xmas Bay, is there clear water?

I am thinking of launching right near 45 or Bastrop. Trying to get a better understanding of Galveston sight fishing opportunities. 

Best,


----------



## Wetwork

Not to derail but anybody Fishing Monday, the 11th and need someone to pole you around?


----------



## jhreels

Stevie said:


> HTown— did you find fish in clear water? Or big pods tailing in shallow, but murky water?
> 
> For other guys fishing Galveston in West Bay — Greens and other lakes on the north shore line and the I W down to Xmas Bay, is there clear water?
> 
> I am thinking of launching right near 45 or Bastrop. Trying to get a better understanding of Galveston sight fishing opportunities.
> 
> Best,



Report for Greens Bay from the 2nd and 3rd of December: Water off color, sight casting limited to wakes, bait busting, and occasional tail.


----------



## HTown

It was a big pod tailing in shallows but the water was clear, I could see redfish follow the redfish I had hooked. Greens was really murky last time I went but that was thanksgiving weekend. I went in and straight to the right to that first bayou, went all the way to the back past the second lake. 

The closer you get to San Luis, the clearer the water. Those back bays get pretty murky sometimes but some tributaries can be crystal. 

I would say put in at Bastrop. A lot of places to fish, the shell has been really really hot right now.


----------



## Stevie

HTown said:


> It was a big pod tailing in shallows but the water was clear, I could see redfish follow the redfish I had hooked. Greens was really murky last time I went but that was thanksgiving weekend. I went in and straight to the right to that first bayou, went all the way to the back past the second lake.
> 
> The closer you get to San Luis, the clearer the water. Those back bays get pretty murky sometimes but some tributaries can be crystal.
> 
> I would say put in at Bastrop. A lot of places to fish, the shell has been really really hot right now.


It's like a 20 minute run from Mark's Marina to Christmas Bay?


----------



## HTown

Depends how fast you go, me going full throttle takes about 15 minutes to Bastrop, but if youre going to christmas I would put in here; 

515 Amigo Ln, Freeport, TX 77541

I have put in here multiple times. The people are super cool there. Churchill is fun, if you want a good time hit Cold Pass when the tide is roaring out (only when its moving fast), this time of year I would throw suspended like corkies or crazy croakers. Nothing is more fun then getting smoked by a big trout there.


----------



## Sublime

Stevie said:


> It's like a 20 minute run from Mark's Marina to Christmas Bay?


Probably. It is pretty straight forward but there are several areas where you could hit reefs if your 20 feet over one direction or the other from where you should be.

The water in Bastrop Bay will get gin clear in the winter as will West G Bay.


----------

